# Will using a cigarette style filter on a joint filter THC?



## Hackerman (Sep 2, 2014)

When I was smoking cigarettes and rolling my own, I used a Tops brand rolling machine and the pre-rolled tubes with filters.

Occasionally, I would roll pot cigs and put them in my pack. Very stealth for carrying and for smoking in the car.

Now, that I quit cigs, I just roll a handful of joints to take with me when I go out. 

Paraphernalia laws here are very strict and if you are driving and caught with a pipe or any other paraphernalia, it is a mandatory 6 months license suspension. So, I often roll joints when I'm going out.

The cigarette form with filter also made it very easy to pass when socially smoking. Now that I am using hand rolled joints I was looking for a nice roach clip.

Again, paraphernalia laws make it so I don't want to carry a real roach clip. A standard alligator clip is pretty common and is the best bet, so far.

So.... I went shopping on eBay to see if I could find a decent idea for a roach clip.

In my search, I kept running into disposable (and non-disposable) cigarette holders with some kind of filter.

OK, the stage is set, now to my question.

Does anyone know if a filter would filter out THC? Or, would it just filter the tar and other larger particulates and let the THC pass through? 

I am not sure how big the THC is when it is burned and inhaled.

And, there are 2 styles of filter. Fiber and impact. These impact filter would make nice, disposable roach clips if the joint fits tight in the opening.

Pretty bored today, apparently. LOL

Impact filters...  http://www.ebay.com/itm/50pcs-Duble...928?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f25a30780


----------



## yooper420 (Sep 2, 2014)

Good stealth roach clip can be found, very cheap, in the fishing supplies dept. Sold as a depth finder. Consists of an alligator clip in a ball of lead, painted red. Have used, and lost, many through the years. Peace.


----------



## BenfukD (Sep 2, 2014)

dont think marijuana was meant to be filtered


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 6, 2014)

No one knows this, eh?

I would think that it should be pretty clear to one who knows the chemistry of cannabis if the THC particle is big enough to be trapped by a fiber filter or not. Didn't find anything on Google. Guess, no one else cares but me. LMAO

I'll bet Phillip Morris and RJ Reynolds have checked into it. LOL


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm not dumb... but I play one on TV. LOL

Think water filtration.....

Some particles in water are big enough that they can be trapped and filtered in one of the (usually) 3 different sizes of fiber filters in the system.

However, some particles are so small that they pass through the filters. The final filter in an RO system will usually filter out anything bigger than 0.001 microns.

However, anything that is smaller than 0.001 microns will pass through all the filters.

Here's another example a little closer to the original question....

In the 1950's when cigarette manufacturers first started using fiber filters, they did a ton of research to determine what type of material would filter out the TARS in the smoke but WOULD NOT filter out the nicotine. They didn't want their customers getting LESS nicotine.

This is why they decided on the cellulose acetate that they use (and still do today). It has a very low "tow weight" so it stops large particulates (tar) but allows the smaller particulates (nicotine) to pass through.

Unlike water that is delivered at a constant pressure, the draw on a cigarette is different depending on the smoker and the speed at which a particulate passes through a filter actually determines what size it is. A nicotine particulate can be anywhere from 0.4 microns (short, fast draw)to almost 2 microns (long, slow draw). So, they had to design a filter that would allow the passage of particles in that size range.

Even your lungs are limited in their ability to filter. That why the smoke coming OUT of your lungs still has nicotine and tar in it.

Now, if you use a SPART (single particle aerodynamic relaxation time) analyzer do determine the particle size, you will find that cigarette smoke is (as mentioned) approximately 0.4 to almost 2 microns. Utilizing that same SPART analyzer, tests have shown that the TCH particle, when inhaled with smoke from a burning marijuana cigarette is only 0.35 to 0.43 microns (a much tighter molecule, obviously).

So, in theory, a standard cigarette filter would filter out the tars in a joint but would have absolutely no effect on the amount of THC that passes through.

Also, since the nicotine particle is no larger than 2 microns and the average cigarette filter allows anything under about 7 microns to pass through, you were not getting any more nicotine when you smoked the non-filtered cigarette than you did with the filtered cigarette. Just less volume of smoke and less tar. You simply imagined that, probably based on the stronger taste. And, the increased amount of smoke taken in with each puff with the non-filtered cigarette..... dummy. (LMAO-- j/k)

I was just wondering if anyone else had ever had any thoughts on the matter. That's why I posted.


----------



## Locked (Sep 7, 2014)

Tropical_Sativa_Lover-mmj said:


> Mmmkay. Canada eh? I'm new to the site and just came across the question. I was going to answer you politely, thinking you are dumb based on the question, now I'm not sure if you are dumb, playing dumb for laughs???, or researched it for five days and answered your own question. Short answer, Sherlock says yes. Of course it will filter some thc but more tar, a bong or bubbler on the other hand will do the opposite! K genius?



Gee, once again I find a post from you flaming someone.    Did you come here to be a Troll?  Because you sure are doing a good job at being one. Calling members dumb, flaming a mod in 2 other threads. 
Next time you are disrespectful to someone on this forum you will be getting a vacation from MP.  
I suggest you read the site rules if you have not already>>>http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=68121


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 7, 2014)

She in no way called you wrong.You are outta here.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

Why is he still here?


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 7, 2014)

Look again


----------



## pcduck (Sep 7, 2014)

SmokinMom said:


> Look again



And in a blink of an eye, he was gone:joint:


----------



## bozzo420 (Sep 7, 2014)

in Bridge game  we call it  ZERO  TOLERANCE  :vap_bong__emoticon:


----------



## Hippie420 (Sep 7, 2014)

I think the mods used extreme restraint in giving the person the benefit of a doubt. I also think the mods acted properly when all doubt had been removed.

Good job!:aok:


----------



## IQof420 (Sep 18, 2014)

:ccc::ccc:


----------



## IQof420 (Sep 18, 2014)

Might try the RAW tips & hemp papers which are white,leave tip halfway out till ready to use to get that cig look 4 camo and no need 4 clip.sheeesh i should b on raws payroll.  Best of luck!


----------



## ifsixwasnin9 (Nov 26, 2014)

I've used cigarette filters and homemade filters from cotton fabrics and they've never decreased the THC during smoking for me. I'm still looking for a good way to cut down on the toxins, tar, etc. when smoking (and not vaporizing). I've even used activated carbon in a bong to trap toxins but doesn't do a fantastic job. The toxins really take a toll on my lungs and body (I'm 50) and it takes a good 3-4 wks before I feel my body is fairly clean of marijuana toxins. I need to invest in a vaporizer, I believe.


----------

